# Hybies hit hard!!



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice boat! Oh and nice fish too!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

What body of water is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice!!!! I love catching HYBRIDS!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

nice!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## long cast (Jun 16, 2010)

*bass*

what body of water were you fishing


----------



## banhtrang (Apr 3, 2014)

what lake is that?


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Hybrid can be found in many Lakes. Sommerville, Conroe, Ray Hubbard, Tawakoni, Livingston, and Texoma. Many more as well... I'm sure if you just get out there and fish around. You might get Lucky.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

BrianScott said:


> Hybrid can be found in many Lakes. Sommerville, Conroe, Ray Hubbard, Tawakoni, Livingston, and Texoma. Many more as well... I'm sure if you just get out there and fish around. You might get Lucky.


 uh huh......


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

BrianScott said:


> Hybrid can be found in many Lakes. Sommerville, Conroe, Ray Hubbard, Tawakoni, Livingston, and Texoma. Many more as well... I'm sure if you just get out there and fish around. You might get Lucky.


me: "So can you tell the fuel efficiency of this car?"

salesman: "This is the latest and greatest in our line of trucks....also, we have won top rated awards in it's class for the last 10 years!"

me: ....

:birthday2


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Hybrids can be caught on all of those lakes, but at Lake Livingston if you catch one it is pretty rare. None are stocked and the only ones we get are washed down from other lakes in the DFW area and a pretty small possibility of a natural spawn of whites and stripers together. Other lakes you can really target them like conroe, twak, etc - not necessarily so at livingston, at least from my experience.
If I were Brian I wouldnt be worried about telling the lake he is fishing, because there is so much more knowledge that goes into catching them than just the lake. Patterns have to be known, correct baits, locations, etc. But its his post and he doesn't have to answer that question. When in doubt, hire a guide. In the long run they will save you time and money. But judging that Brian is from the Houston area, I would say that he was fishing either Conroe or Somerville because they are closest with a decent stocking of hybrids. 
However, the argument has been made for livingston to have hybrids because the lake looks like it would hold them very well. We know from other posts that that is not going to happen in the near future, even though many of us wish it would.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

CB Aggie said:


> Hybrids can be caught on all of those lakes, but at Lake Livingston if you catch one it is pretty rare. None are stocked and the only ones we get are washed down from other lakes in the DFW area and a pretty small possibility of a natural spawn of whites and stripers together. Other lakes you can really target them like conroe, twak, etc - not necessarily so at livingston, at least from my experience.
> If I were Brian I wouldnt be worried about telling the lake he is fishing, because there is so much more knowledge that goes into catching them than just the lake. Patterns have to be known, correct baits, locations, etc. But its his post and he doesn't have to answer that question. When in doubt, hire a guide. In the long run they will save you time and money. But judging that Brian is from the Houston area, I would say that he was fishing either Conroe or Somerville because they are closest with a decent stocking of hybrids.
> However, the argument has been made for livingston to have hybrids because the lake looks like it would hold them very well. We know from other posts that that is not going to happen in the near future, even though many of us wish it would.


 I immediately thought Conroe, since it is the closes hybrid lake. But Somerville isn't far either. I did a search one time and came upon a report by Shadslinger of a hog hybrid caught on Livingston during one of his guide trip. So some are there.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=347318&highlight=livingston+hybrid


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Pics of the boat?


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopn, I agree, there are a few there, but they are very few and far between on Livingston. I don't think one could go out and target them on Livingston and be successful if they are only wanting to catch hybrids. I have caught only one or two and they were on underwater lights on the south side.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

hire a guide or have a friend with a bad A boat! 24' express with a Yamaha 250! BEAST!


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*if the stars align...*

of all the places listed...

Tawokoni...is the place!

for sure...limit in 10 minutes...

no boat needed...

woot woot...

:bluefish::bluefish::bluefish::bluefish::bluefish::bluefish::bluefish:


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

with no boat???? where at???


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL....ask him where at and keeping the lake a super secret. Oh the irony


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

and then...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

big D. said:


> What body of water is that?





long cast said:


> what body of water were you fishing





banhtrang said:


> what lake is that?





BrianScott said:


> Hybrid can be found in many Lakes. Sommerville, Conroe, Ray Hubbard, Tawakoni, Livingston, and Texoma. Many more as well... I'm sure if you just get out there and fish around. You might get Lucky.


:headknock
All you have to do is subscribe to his service even though he advertises here and doesn't pay to sponsor, and if you are lucky he may tell you which side of the Brazos or which side of the Trinity.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

nothing personal everyone... Some spots I share and some spots I don't. I'm sure everyone can relate and I have my reasons. I try to share my knowledge on how to catch them, but it's now my job to tell you where. Doing some research and put in your time. As always thanks for watching.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BrianScott said:


> nothing personal everyone... Some spots I share and some spots I don't. I'm sure everyone can relate and I have my reasons. I try to share my knowledge on how to catch them, but it's now my job to tell you where. Doing some research and put in your time. As always thanks for watching.


LOL!
I caught a big shark once (maybe more). But I won't say whether it was in the Gulf of Mexico, the Pacific, or the Atlantic. I will share my knowledge with you though.


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

BrianScott said:


> nothing personal everyone... Some spots I share and some spots I don't. I'm sure everyone can relate and I have my reasons. I try to share my knowledge on how to catch them, but it's now my job to tell you where. Doing some research and put in your time. As always thanks for watching.


Thanks for the video. Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> LOL!
> I caught a big shark once (maybe more). But I won't say whether it was in the Gulf of Mexico, the Pacific, or the Atlantic. I will share my knowledge with you though.


LOL! it's a lake not an ocean... there was already a ton of boats and I was fishing on a Thursday.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

Just tell them Conroe.... The wooden platform and the rocks looks about the same as the south end if Conroe. Geesh... Talking about drama queen....


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Mckeeman said:


> Just tell them Conroe.... The wooden platform and the rocks looks about the same as the south end if Conroe. Geesh... Talking about drama queen....


OK... It's Lake Conroe. :headknock


----------

